# cold weather fishing at the beach area



## johnnyreb74 (Feb 22, 2001)

Does anyone have any tips on fishing the beach area or otherwise from Feb.-early April? I have never fished the ocean in the winter months but would love to if I could get some help on some areas that might be productive,and what lure(s) to use. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2003)

May be that direction Feb 1 & 2 with FlyFlinger. I used to live off of Damn Neck for about 4 years so familiar with location names. Any help much appriciated! Thanks


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well reb I will tell you what Im going to do in feb/mar while the striper season is still in. I plan on driving along the beach looking and hoping to see a school of fish/flock of gulls working within casting distance of the shore, if I do I will cast a hopkins lure or a stingsilver into the middle of the school and hope for the best, aside from that Im just going to ride the cold weather out and hope for an early spring and an early start on the flounder season. if your not familliar with the lures I mentioned then go to a tackle shop they will have em for you.
thats the best I can do!


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Rockhead,

Yesterday I took my kids to Redwing park for a while and there were about 15 Robins sitting in a maple tree covered with buds.

An early spring looks like a good possibility.

Rich


----------



## FlyFlinger (Jan 15, 2003)

Good afternoon all. It's been in the single digits and low teens up here in the mountains so I haven't even braved the waters for good winter trout fishing; even though my dry flies would set pretty on top of all the ice we've got floating in the rivers.

We did not get down to Chiks Beach like we had hoped over the weekend...toooo cold. According to what the forecasters are saying from up here, the temps should be up a bit on the coast. What's the word on the forecast from the locals down there? We would like to head out this weekend for VaBeach area with 10weights, Half-n-halfs and coffee in hand.

Would love to hook up with some of you while down there; maybe get y'all up here for some mountain stream fishing.


----------

